# MS SQL 2005: Unterschied "Index reorganize" und "Index Rebuild"



## Hetthornie (8. August 2008)

Hallo,
mich würde interessieren wie Ihr eure Indizes pflegt?

Was ich bisher gelesen habe:

Reorganize wenn Fragmentierung zwischen 5 - 30 % ist. Anschließend sollte ich aber ein Update Statistics machen, richtig? Leere Pages werden nicht entfernt bzw. die Indexgrösse wird nicht kleiner, richtig?

Rebuild wenn Fragmentierung > 30 % ist. Statistken werden automatisch neu gebaut, richtig? Vorteil keine leeren Pages.

Ist sonst noch ein Unterschied zwischen Online und Offline?Wir nutzen die Enterprise Version.

Wäre schön wenn Ihr eure Erfahrungen mitteilen würdet. Danke!


----------

